# RB26 Dimensions



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

Can anyone get me the measurements of the engine, most importantly the block. I have a Jensen Healey and I want to know it if will fit or not.


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

Does ANYONE know the engine dimensions?


----------



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)

what are you putting it in ?


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

sean8564 said:


> what are you putting it in ?



A 1974 Jensen Healey. They've taken Datsun Inline 6's and small block V8's so I am assuming they'll take RB26's, however, I don't want to make a $4000 mistake.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

It's similar to the L-series inline 6 in dimensions. I don't have the specific size, but if a L-series will fit then a RB should. Only issue would be the location of the turbos if it's in a left-hand-drive chassis - the downpipes run close to the steering shaft and box.


----------

